# 4 wk old kitten has totally disappeared



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Ok so came down this morning and the 4 wk old kitten has completely disappeared have pulled out the sofas and all the furniture even gone as far as opening up the sofas. Mum isnt acting very worried she occasionally meows as if calling the kitten but not seaching for it. ive had the tv off all day and sat as quite as possible trying to listern for it but still havent found it. Any1 got any ideas off strange hidding places mum hasnt got access to outside and i have a large stair gate up 2 stop her getting out off the room. pulling my hair out as poor kitten wont last much longer if mum doesnt find it and feed it


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

that is really strange :huh: could it have got out the room some how???


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Mum may have moved it... I doubt it would have been able to get too far on its own. Look literally everywhere, even in places you think there is no chance of it being. 

Is there only one, or are the others where they should be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

A friend of mine had a whole litter of kittens move behind the fridge by mum cat. I would search the whole house. Its likely she's picked the kitten up and moved her. 

Also try sitting in each room of the house quietly listening for any faint meow's.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I take it that you have the mother cat too? I would closely observe her to see if she disappears somewhere....hopefully she will lead you to the kitten.

I presume that you have the kitten in the living room because you mentioned the sofa's. Make sure that everyone checks the sofa before they sit down.

Can you tell us what you have in the room that the cat is in?

Have you checked behind and under the sofa? That's where my husbands cat hid her kittens.

Good luck finding her and keep us posted.


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

Same happend to me a few years back. Mum moved all her kittens and used to leave the one black kitten around the room. We would switch everything off and just listen out at ground level for any cries or breathing. 

Best of luck


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

And check inside the actual sofa, sounds silly but one of ours chewed a hole in the lining on the under side of the sofa and climbed in, making herself a warm bed!!!. Took us ages to find her! x


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

have opened up the sofas looked every where pulled out fridge n freeze and cupboard full off stuff. Do you tink any1 would steal a kitten off this age ? when we came down this morning the front door was slightly open i put this down 2 hubby not closing it when he took the dogs out.now parnoid some1 has come in and taken it . our youngest cat has also disappeared all day he's 7 mths old n never normally goes futher than the bench outside our front door.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

wiccan said:


> have opened up the sofas looked every where pulled out fridge n freeze and cupboard full off stuff. Do you tink any1 would steal a kitten off this age ? when we came down this morning the front door was slightly open i put this down 2 hubby not closing it when he took the dogs out.now parnoid some1 has come in and taken it . our youngest cat has also disappeared all day he's 7 mths old n never normally goes futher than the bench outside our front door.


Could the kitten have escaped or been taken outside by mum?

Tbh it would not surprise me if someone stole a young kitten. People are evil and capable of very vile things.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is your 7 month old nuetured? He could have taken the kitten away, and if the door was open ... 

Have you got a harness that you can put on mum cat and take her outside to see if she will either lead you to the kitten or call for her/him. Be very careful she doesn't slip it though.

Also, unless it's a full height stairgate it's more than possible she jumped over it. SO I would open it up and see if she heads off anywhere to find the kitten.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Strange  has your tom had the snip?


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

when I first got Missie also 4 weeks old, she used to hide behind our bookcase or inside my husbands boots. Infact she was quite a mover and could even get up the stairs and fit through the bars of the dog gate! Hope you find the baby soon


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yes the 7mth old is netuered n he's only allowed out if i let him cat flap is locked so they can come in at anytime but not get out. mum wont jump the gate its a dog gate so higher than normal i've tried to get her to jump it and she wont even for wet food. The reason we use the gate is because the 7 mth old cat can open doors letting in the dogs. i dont tink the kitten could have been taken outside i have been round the woods next to our house calling for the 7mth old kitten but didnt find him. took our dog who is that cats best friend hoping maybe she'd find him. sorry 4 rabbling i dont no wot else to do


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

the front door was open as in not fully shut but no gap to get out if that makes sense. hav put smelly sardine outside to try and tempt rogue 7mth old home


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I hate to tell you but our girls can clear our extra high stairgate easily, so it's not impossible.

It could be that your 7month old has nabbed the kitten and took it away somewhere. Not necessarily to do the little one harm, but for other reasons.

Of course it's also possible someone stole them. Have you called the police yet to see if any other thefts have been reported locally?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would also consider calling local vets. If I found a tiny baby kitten in the street that's the first place I would take it.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you any open windows?

Liz


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

will call round any vets 2moz the only 24 hr one locally is our vets and sure they would reckonise this kitten if it was brought in. no no windows opened that the cats can get out off. have been sat all evening with not tv music ect tryin to hear for kitten but still nothin  Not loking very hopefully for the little one how long can they survive with no milk ? was very chubby kitten from being only one in litter so getting mums whole milk supply. very suprised with mum shes acting very calm unlike me tearing the house apart


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

If mum had moved it, she would know where it is and go and get it/tend to it... hmmmm. 

Theres no chance, any of the other animals/dogs could have gotten near it?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

wiccan said:


> will call round any vets 2moz the only 24 hr one locally is our vets and sure they would reckonise this kitten if it was brought in. no no windows opened that the cats can get out off. have been sat all evening with not tv music ect tryin to hear for kitten but still nothin  Not loking very hopefully for the little one how long can they survive with no milk ? was very chubby kitten from being only one in litter so getting mums whole milk supply. very suprised with mum shes acting very calm unlike me tearing the house apart


Every vet should have a 24hr line. If she has been taken in to one the quicker she gets back to her mum the better!

Please call round them tonight, including your vet hun. Unless you live in a tiny village with very few cats about I doubt he would remeber one kitten. And if they aren't aware yours has gone missing it's even more likely they wouldn't guess.

Did you call the police? Not 999 obviously, but your nearest station.

I really really hope there is a happy ending to this


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hope you find the little one soon

I do think (as mentioned above) there is a possibility your cat could have taken the kitten because my cat can jump up on top of the 6 foot fences and she's 17. . .so I'm sure most cats can manage to get over even a high gate :/

my cat also came over a six foot *wall* (so nothing to put her claws into) with a wild rabbit she had caught once. . . so I'm sure she would be able to do it with a kitten in her mouth :/

Awww I really really do hope you find the little one. . . have you been through each room individually carefully moving absolutely every piece of furniture out and checking? including checking in and behind the washing machine/dryer and in all wardrobes and drawers? keep a very close eye on your girl because like people have said if she knows where it is she will go to it


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

the dogs deff couldnt have gotten near the other cats could have but cant have left the hosue with it as cat flap locked. no exit unless the meow and i let them out but they dont normally bother 2 jump the gate and mum is very protective off baby so wouldnt have let them anywhere near without a noise which would have woken me am a very light sleeper


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

wiccan said:


> the dogs deff couldnt have gotten near the other cats could have but cant have left the hosue with it as cat flap locked. no exit unless the meow and i let them out but they dont normally bother 2 jump the gate and mum is very protective off baby so wouldnt have let them anywhere near without a noise which would have woken me am a very light sleeper


it really is a mystery. . .a very worrying one too  I really hope you find the little one

maybe calling the 24 hour vets anyway would be a good idea just in case. . .i know you said they would recognise it but they might not. . .then that's one less you have to call in the morning when the other ones open  if the little one hasn't turned up by then :crying:
I hope you find them tonight though


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

wiccan said:


> the dogs deff couldnt have gotten near the other cats could have but cant have left the hosue with it as cat flap locked. no exit unless the meow and i let them out but they dont normally bother 2 jump the gate and mum is very protective off baby so wouldnt have let them anywhere near without a noise which would have woken me am a very light sleeper


But hun, if she is very protective of the baby then she wouldn't let a stranger come and take her without any fuss either.

It could be that your door was open more than you found it this morning, but it closed more in the wind during the night.

I don't think you can rule anything out right now. But I know that a kitten not fed for this long would surely be crying or had been crying quite loud before now ... so I don't think it's in the house any more. Unless you've taken your eyes off mum cat today and she has slipped off and fed the baby quickly somewhere without you noticing.

A 4 week old is also capable of crawling off somewhere as well. Is there a gap at the bottom of the stairgate?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

no no gap @ bottom off stair gate hoping mum cat no's where it is and is secretly feeding it as havent heard it all evening in the day was harder coz kids dont understand shhh listern for the kitten  off 2 search the house again hopefully gd new in the morning


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

have you checked with all the neighbours??? because if it somehow did end up outside a neighbour may have taken it home. . .

how old are kittens when they begin eating solids?
because someone may have taken the kitten in this evening thinking it's lost. . .planning on ringing round the vets tomorrow. . . and have been trying it with cat food or something today unsure of the age of the kitten :/ and thinking it's just not hungry :/ some people can be completely naive. . .to be honest if a little kitten wandered onto my garden I wouldn't be sure what age it was unless it was really really tiny because 4 week old kittens. .although they are small they are well developed aren't they 

edit: but then again if I found a kitten I would call the 24hr vet through fear that it needed milk and would check with all the neighbours etc etc


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

wiccan said:


> no no gap @ bottom off stair gate hoping mum cat no's where it is and is secretly feeding it as havent heard it all evening in the day was harder coz kids dont understand shhh listern for the kitten  off 2 search the house again hopefully gd new in the morning


So has the mum been with you all day.. Locked in one room?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Any luck finding your kitten?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

did u find the kitten?

we had to play a video of a newborn kitten crying once so mum would go look for it, it worked.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afradi there is another possible scenario and that is that the kitten was ill and has gone off to die. They can go downhill very quickly at this age so unless you had seen it within a couple of hours of it disappearing this really is possible.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh no :-( I really hope there is a happy ending to this, please keep us updated xo


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

owwwwwwwh I thought my email about replies to this thread could mean it had been found


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh this is so sad, I hope there's still a chance that you find kitty and it's still ok, my heart goes out to you you must be so so worried :crying:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I second the advice of playing a kitten meowing sound to your Mummy cat. My 2 are so intrigued by the sound of a cat/kitten meowing that they start looking around behind furniture etc, so IF Mummy cat knows where the kitten is I think she'll go running to it. If she doesn't know where it is I'd imagine she'll get distressed and start looking around for it.

To be honest I would have thought she'd be quite upset already if she can't find it, which leads me to think she moved it herself (fingers crossed)

Hope you find little one today 

Another thought - Can you feel Mummy cats teats? If kitten hasn't fed for a long time you'd expect her teats to be very full and hard (keep watch for mastitis too) If any of the teats still feel soft then again, I would think there's a chance she's sneaking off to feed kitten.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

where abouts are you Wiccan maybe someone could come help you look if you are not too far away? I hope that you not being on is a good sign though and that the kitten has been found well. Although they should still be with their mum at this stage, they do actually fair quite well as Missie was about 4 weeks when I got her and she was eating etc (not alot mond but she was) and could lap milk/water well. So hopefully maybe someone has found her and taken her in or maybe you mummy cat knows where she is. Didi anything happen the night before to scare the mum cat into thinking that her baby wasn't safe where it was and that it needs to be moved  keep us updated


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Has the missing kitten turned up yet?


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I do hope the kittie has been found, I'd be beside myself if it was me :crying:


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Still no luck finding either kitten  we're thinking they have probably been stolen as the 7mth old has not come back or been seen by any neigbours. 
we are still looking have pulled the house apart .


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

wiccan said:


> Still no luck finding either kitten  we're thinking they have probably been stolen as the 7mth old has not come back or been seen by any neigbours.
> we are still looking have pulled the house apart .


where were they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

:-( I really hope they are found


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

that's really sad news  you must be heartbroken!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

wiccan said:


> Still no luck finding either kitten  we're thinking they have probably been stolen as the 7mth old has not come back or been seen by any neigbours.
> we are still looking have pulled the house apart .


My heart goes out to you, I hope they are safe somewhere if you know what I mean and being looked after if they have been taken. :crying:


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

mstori said:


> where were they?


The 4 wk old kitten was in the living room as mum is quite a mummys girl and likes me 2 be insight during the day and 7 mth old was in my 5 yr olds bedroom when i went to be that night. Came down in the morning and front door was ajar and both kittens where missing  
The 4 wk old wasnt even starting to except solids yet  have rang round every vets and rescue in the area no lucky finding either


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

wiccan said:


> The 4 wk old kitten was in the living room as mum is quite a mummys girl and likes me 2 be insight during the day and 7 mth old was in my 5 yr olds bedroom when i went to be that night. Came down in the morning and front door was ajar and both kittens where missing
> The 4 wk old wasnt even starting to except solids yet  have rang round every vets and rescue in the area no lucky finding either


if they were stolen that is truly terrifying especially if the burglar went into your child's bedroom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

what have the police said? was anything else missing?

seems unlikely someone would come in to steal 2 cats, but maybe were disturbed and they got out?

Hope you find them, you must be very worried.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

unfortunately i have a gd idea who it would have been who would have taken them ! As my dogs did not bark ect and i'm hoping the older kitten had gone back down and they didnt go in my 5 yr olds bedroom. I havent informed the police 4 my own reasons but i really cant see how 2 kittens can just disappear at the same time when they had no access to the outside


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

wiccan said:


> unfortunately i have a gd idea who it would have been who would have taken them ! As my dogs did not bark ect and i'm hoping the older kitten had gone back down and they didnt go in my 5 yr olds bedroom. I havent informed the police 4 my own reasons but i really cant see how 2 kittens can just disappear at the same time when they had no access to the outside


if it was me I would have reported this to the police, in your childs bedroom??? surely this is corncerning you?? Hun get on the phone now..please this is just wrong, why are you so complacent?? am i missing something?? If so Im sorry i said something i shouldnt have but this is just so much more serious in my mind!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

pippa234 said:


> if it was me I would have reported this to the police, in your childs bedroom??? surely this is corncerning you?? Hun get on the phone now..please this is just wrong, why are you so complacent?? am i missing something?? If so Im sorry i said something i shouldnt have but this is just so much more serious in my mind!


Is there any 'evidence' which points to a break in?

If your husband went out and left the door open, its possible that the cat simply walked out (possibly taking the 4 week old, who knows) as it may have been open more when he left it open. You say they had no access to the outside, but your husband had left a door open so there was access.

Was it open overnight, or had he taken the dogs out in the morning?

You seem to imply that you may know who took the cat, how would they know to swing by your house at the time your husband left the door open?


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh no thats terrible


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

wiccan said:


> unfortunately i have a gd idea who it would have been who would have taken them ! As my dogs did not bark ect and i'm hoping the older kitten had gone back down and they didnt go in my 5 yr olds bedroom. I havent informed the police 4 my own reasons but i really cant see how 2 kittens can just disappear at the same time when they had no access to the outside


Why don't you ask the person who you think has taken them? I hope you get your kittens back from them as you seem to be convinced that they were taken from your home rather than have wandered off.

From an outsiders point of view, based upon the information provided, you are unable/unwilling to act formally and sadly it is the 4 week old kitten, away from its mother at this crucial stage in its development, that is suffering as a result.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Any news on the kitten and cat?


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

How are you getting on? This keeps playing on my mind and I just wondered if you had any news yet?


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

me too I keep checking and everytime there is a new message I keep thinking it's news... :huh:


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi if you haven't heard it crying then mum could possable be feeding it.my cat moved her babies under the bed try looking under everything even in draws mum would hide it to protect it


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

watch mum all the time she will eventually take you to the kitten if it is in the house did she have just the one baby?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> watch mum all the time she will eventually take you to the kitten if it is in the house did she have just the one baby?


The OP has already been advised to do this days ago. I believe she has been watching the mother and she has not took her to the baby.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

any news?

have you contacted police yet? 

If you are being truthful then you need to do something asap. At 4 weeks old, the kitten is too young to be away from mammy and could die! 

It is also possible that mammy cat hid kitten if it was ill or had died.

I understand you not wanting to go to police (i am having a lot of issues with neighbours too) but this isnt about you any more. If someone has left door open, it is completely different, but if someone has got into your home then something must be done! what would they do next time? doesnt bare thinking of!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Kittens home safe and well will update in am but both kittens r back home kitten reunited with its mum 4 nice clean and long feed :d


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank god for that...  so so pleased and amazed little one made it, where the hell were they for so long???


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Just read this thread am glad both are home safe, am interested to know what happened to the pair of them..a visit to see the queen?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is wonderful. A photo is in order. Hope you demanded an explanation!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What on earth happened????

Liz


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

wow so pleased that the baby is home.... have you also got the other Kitten back your tom? Look forward to reading about what happened.  X


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

im so glad there is a happy ending


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG That's brilliant news! I was so pessimistic about the outcome of this story. What a fantastic ending. We're all chomping at the bit now to know what happened!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad to read that you have your kitties back._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

wiccan said:


> Kittens home safe and well will update in am but both kittens r back home kitten reunited with its mum 4 nice clean and long feed :d


Amazing!! So glad that you have your kittens back safely and I'm dying to know where they were hmy:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TELL US where they were!!!!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank god for that! Where were the poor babies? xx


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, and bumping, so many of us have been worried about your kittens on here, I think it would be nice of you to let us know what on earth happened and how 2 kittens could go missing ..and then 'come back' just incase there is something we need to be aware of if nothing else??!!!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

They were taken by the person we thought they had been. They where being kept in a shed in there garden. Luckly they fed them wet food and little one has mananged to surive on that not sure how but she seems a gd size still. They are both fine except flea covered and slightly feral any tips on how to retame a 5 week old kitten the 7mth old is not 2 bad. They are now in icolation with mummy cat so we dont get the other animals covered in fleas. wil add some pics later as very hard to get a gd pic off baby as she runs off and hisses at me all the time


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

wiccan said:


> They were taken by the person we thought they had been. They where being kept in a shed in there garden. Luckly they fed them wet food and little one has mananged to surive on that not sure how but she seems a gd size still. They are both fine except flea covered and slightly feral any tips on how to retame a 5 week old kitten the 7mth old is not 2 bad. They are now in icolation with mummy cat so we dont get the other animals covered in fleas. wil add some pics later as very hard to get a gd pic off baby as she runs off and hisses at me all the time


oh my god. . .so they actually took them??? do you even know why???

I think spending time around the kitten and older one without touching them for a bit and making them fully aware it is you providing food. . .until they get used to your presence then gradually start getting closer. . . I think it might be a slow process.. . .that's what I would do personally
but I'm sure some people with some more experience will give you some better advice.

I would have punched the person who took them and called the police! How did you find out they were in the shed???

I'm glad they're back home where they should be now though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What awful people to have taken two young kittens like that  I am amazed by the behaviour of some people
Your little one should soon become tame once she becomes used to you again. Try to give her plenty of attention but on her own terms. Sit quietly in a room with her and mum and let her come to you. If mum is happy to come and sit on your lap the kitten will soon learn that it is safe and you are not going to harm her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is the other side of the "this cat must be being neglected so I will take it in" scenario, I suppose, though why you would do that and then keep the cats in a shed is another issue entirely. I suspect there may be a person with some mental issues involved?

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_as said above, im sure the 5 week old will soon come round, thank goodness you got them back, what wicked people to take them and put them in a shed !!!!! what is the world coming to._


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How did you find out where they were?

Please please tell us the whole story, we all desperately want to know!

Liz


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank heavens both kitties have returned safe
What a bizarre thing to happen, there are some very peculiar people out there


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I do not usually come onto the cat forums but have been watching this thread for a few day - thank god they are home

Did the neighbours come into your house to take them? Or did the kittens escape through the open door - could your neighbours not know the kittens were yours and were doing their best to look after them?

If they came into your house I would call the police straight away

If your OH left the door open - give him a good telling off


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry but if _ANYONE_ took any of my cats, or kittens when I had them, then I can assure you that they would NOT live to regret it. 

I'm afraid there are NO excuses acceptable for this action and I am concerned if you think there are..... 

I am delighted that they are both home safe and sound but the fact that they ARE safe does not mean the perpetrator should be let off scot free!!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Bizarre story indeed...


----------



## jordebony (Jun 22, 2011)

glad they are home safe but have to say this story was better than the novel i'm reading at moment lol. 
have to agree though if someone came in my home uninvited and stole ANYTHING from me i'd report them to police regardless of reasons.... that could of been your child they took and kept in a shed :-(


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

i too have been followingthis thread i do agree that it may be an idea to at least have it logged with the police even if your not in a position to have them act on it,they will keep it on file i personally worry for you what next if they were taken. someone could have come into my home and cleaned me out but not my pets.
sorry for the rant and if im speaking out of turn not knowing the full situation you are in.i apologise so so glad you have them back and good luck with them it must have been so stressful for you all x


----------

